# Fotos de Chimbote(la mayoria), Nuevo Chimbote Y Santa



## pipo2277 (Sep 22, 2005)

Plaza de armas









Avenida Bolognesi









Plaza Grau









MAlecon































































Terminal terrestre


----------



## pipo2277 (Sep 22, 2005)

chimbote 1969










Parque Forestal "El Vivero"


















Santa(10 minutos de Chimbote)

El Castillo de Santa




































Valle de Santa










Nuevo Chimbote


----------



## pipo2277 (Sep 22, 2005)

Cerro de la Juventud(Chimbote)























































Playas
Atahualpa



























Tortugas



























Vesique



























Otras



























Tour a la Isla Blanca


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Luce muy arreglada la ciudad, me da mucho gusto.


----------



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

Lindas fotos de Chimbote!!


----------



## **Rape** (Jun 23, 2006)

ohhh my goshhh!!... salio santa city (aunque solo muestran el valle)... jejeje algunas fotos meparecen o estan algo desactualizadas?? weno muy bonito todo !!:cheers:


----------



## CATEQUIL (May 24, 2006)

buena recopilacion pipo!!! y aun me falta conocer las playas. hno:


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

La ciudad se ve muy alegre y ordenada. Hay unas fotos que no parecen nuevas, pero en general el thread es especial... en honor a nuestros foristas de Chimbote!


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Me gustaron esas playas, se ven casi vírgenes :cheers:


----------



## DiegoÑB (May 24, 2006)

Veo que le van tomando ventaja a *rape* en mostrar la ciudad de chimboat!.. la ciudad se ve muy bien!, y las playas cercanas estan espléndidas.
Me gustó mucho tambien la plaza central de Chimbote, nota mucho movimiento.


----------



## pipo2277 (Sep 22, 2005)

Boulevard 









Bahia









MIrador









Isla Blanca









Playa Plana( Peninsula de Ferrol) 
Foto de la Playa Alconsillo tomada desde la península de Ferrol (Al sur de Chimbote).
En el centro de la foto se puede ver un pequeño punto, es un vote que fué transladado por la fuerza
el maremoto, desde la orilla de la playa hasta el lugar donde se muestra en la fotografía. 









Playa Rocosa 
Ensenada La Posa. Fotografía tomada hacia el suroeste, desde la Península de Ferrol.


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

Chevres las fotos !! , me gusta el malecon !

P.D: Tortugas no pertenece a Chimbote.


----------



## Carlos_"U" (Feb 13, 2006)

buenas fotos, q chvre q hayas mostrado partes q no se habían visto


----------



## pipo2277 (Sep 22, 2005)

*mas fotos de Chimbote*

Hospital en nuevo Chimbote









Monumento?? 









Boulevard









Foto de la Bahia









Isla Blanca









Centro de la ciudad









Hotel de Turistas









Pileta del Boulevard
















Laguna del Vivero Forestal
















La otrora plaza 28 de Julio y la actual Plaza Grau









Festividad de San Pedrito(tradicion)









Los hermosos atardeceres de Chimbote


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

La oveja negra de las ciudades peruanas...de pronto ya no se ve tan negra.


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

se ve bonito.. un poquitin de mal gusto en algunas obras de la municipalidad pero en general se ve todo muy ordenado... felicitaciones chimbote


----------



## pipo2277 (Sep 22, 2005)

Boulevard de noche


















Terminal Pesquero


----------



## JUANCHO (Nov 4, 2005)

Se ve que están preocupándose mejor por el ornato de la ciudad de Chimbote.


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

Monumento?? 









Huachafada


----------



## Trickmetwice17 (Dec 2, 2005)

:banana: Buenas fotos  k lindo chimbote :banana: me gusta mucho cmo ha quedado su malecon :cheers:


----------



## Pocas Cosas (Feb 2, 2006)

La Plaza de Armas sí q es inmensa.


----------



## dark0dc0 (Aug 30, 2010)

…


----------



## VISITANTE_ONLINE (May 8, 2010)

Y este thread???????, no lo había visto, interesantes fotos, pero algo desactualizadas, habrá que resucitarlo al igual que el de just it...


----------

